# Office 2007/2010 on Terminal Services 2003



## wbaroudi (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I wonder if someone can help please. Does office 2007 and Office 2010 need MST file for installing in Terminal services environment on a Windows 2003 server.

Thanks in advance.

Wessam


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Neither Office 2007 nor 2010 need (or even use) MST files. You can use an MSP (created with setup.exe on volume versions of Office) to customize the settings, but no transforms are needed.

Read these:
Plan to deploy Office 2010 in a Remote Desktop Services environment
How to customize Office for Terminal Services

Note you haven't actually needed an MST for TS installs since Office XP, or the last 4 versions to put it in perspective :wink:.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

MST file is not required
How to customize Office for Terminal Services

You need a volume license version of Office to install on RDP server.

Perhaps this will help
Installing Office 2010 on a terminal server from MSDN/Technet and ensuring you are not missing the Outlook online archive and additional features - Office Deployment Support Team Blog - Site Home - TechNet Blogs


----------

